# the correct wire rod for drawdown of low viscosity coating, or other tools?



## rdanis (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi,
We use coating in our daily production. We prepare the coating our self by mix 10% of pasta/ toner, 45% of acrylic, 45% of solvent and stir them for 3 hours by using electric agitator.
The mixture will result will be a low viscosity coating (flow rate of 25~35s, zahn cup no 2 at 25C).
We need to check color consistency from batch to batch, and prefer a drawdown method.
We have tested the drawdown using 44mils wire rod and 26mils wire rod but the result, the coating is way transparent.
Is this the best inspection method of color consistency for the coating that we use? Should we use the bigger wire rod or other tools needed?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

rdanis said:


> Hi,
> We use coating in our daily production. We prepare the coating our self by mix 10% of pasta/ toner, 45% of acrylic, 45% of solvent and stir them for 3 hours by using electric agitator.
> The mixture will result will be a low viscosity coating (flow rate of 25~35s, zahn cup no 2 at 25C).
> We need to check color consistency from batch to batch, and prefer a drawdown method.
> ...


What is the SBV%? And what WFT is the 44 or 26 mil wire rod actually creating on the sample board?


----------



## rdanis (Dec 21, 2016)

SBV% is ~30% and the WFT around 3.3 mils for 44mils rod.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

That leaves you barely 1 mil DFT! No wonder it's transparent. The product may need to be applied in several coats before being opaque.


----------



## rdanis (Dec 21, 2016)

What is the typical DFT for a good drawdown result? Is the wire rod still a suitable tool for my case?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

rdanis said:


> What is the typical DFT for a good drawdown result? Is the wire rod still a suitable tool for my case?


I would refer you to one of the PT suppliers, i.e. PACman.


----------



## rdanis (Dec 21, 2016)

CApainter said:


> I would refer you to one of the PT suppliers, i.e. PACman.


Sorry to bother you, 
can you please be more clearer and specific?
Not fully understand with the abbreviations 
:vs_frown:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

rdanis said:


> Sorry to bother you,
> can you please be more clearer and specific?
> Not fully understand with the abbreviations
> :vs_frown:


I apologize. PACman is a "Paint Talk" member who is a quality paint supplier. He has mentioned draw downs before. I expect him to comment on this thread. But if he doesn't, you can reach out to him by private message. Use the search for PACman.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

He does not have enough posts to message.

Try tagging @PACman


----------

